# Court Orders Internet Marketers of Acai Berry Weight-Loss Pills to Stop Deceptive Adv



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Court Orders Internet Marketers of Acai Berry Weight-Loss Pills and “Colon Cleansers” to Stop Deceptive Advertising and Unfair Billing Practices Ads Feature Phony Endorsements Attributed to Oprah Winfrey, Rachael Ray At the request of the Federal Trade Commission, a U.S. district court has ordered the marketers of acai berry supplements, ???colon cleansers,??? and other products [...]

*Read More...*


----------

